# 585, 595 & 586 ride differences?



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

I have an'08 585, size XL that I purchased used in near-new condition last winter ($586, shipped). Overall, I love it, though I do think it could use a bit more lateral front-end stiffness, at least in the XL size. I'm considering a second frameset for my other bike and I'm curious about the differences in the way these frames ride. The 585/595 Ultras may also be a consideration, but I don't want to give up the vertical compliance of the 585.

What's the general consensus about the comparative ride qualities of these frames?

FWIW, I'm 6', 175# and my last race was over 30 years ago. I ride for fun and fitness and while I truly enjoy and appreciate race bikes, comfort is more important to me now than knife-edge handling.

Recommendations?

PS. Justin, while I would love to try a 695, the price is just way out of the realm of reality for me at this time.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

I test rode the 585 in the past, and currently am riding the 595 ultra.

what i remember from the 585 is its "springiness" and its compliant ride.

as for the 595 (ultra) it is a very smooth riding frame. i have only the black and gray elastomers, and would say that the gray one is the better choice (smoothing the ride a bit more). probably the red one is the ideal choice...
I came of a Parlee Z4 (the ride is smoother than the parlee, and overall the feeling is the bike is more "sure footed". corners like on rails, and very stable).

Riding a Large look.

hope it helps
Oren


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I currently ride a M 586 and love the ride of it. I did manage to ride the 695 for about 6 weeks while my first 586 was in for warranty. 

The 695 I ride was the stiffer of the two frames. It was set up with DA on Fulcrum Zero wheelset. 

It was a great riding bike. I could feel the vertical and lateral stiffness over my 586. The monster BB was very stiff and almost felt like a Steam Roller in comparison to my Campy Record BB on my 586. I think the bearing diameter was about 85 mm in diameter. I don't know how you can top that. 

The front end was very stiff too. Stiffer than the "6" forks. The huge stem helps in that matter. 

The 695 responded immediately to each pedal stroke and climbed with a much better response than my 586. 

It's a very stiff bike overall but a fast race machine. I would have "upgraded" to it if I was given the option when my first 586 was under warranty. Although I don't know how my body would have felt on the century rides. 

I love my 586 and love the way it rides.

BTW- if you're 6' tall; my thoughts ate that you might suit a L sized frame better. JM2¢


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experience guys, that's the kind of information I'm looking for. 

As for sizing, I have long legs and arms for my height (35" inseam and sleeve length), hence the need for an XL frame.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bnystrom said:


> As for sizing, I have long legs and arms for my height (35" inseam and sleeve length), hence the need for an XL frame.


Ahh; gotcha.


----------

